# pc speakers



## akagore

looking for some new pc speakers....been happy with altec lansings and logitech in the past. Not looking for $500 surround systems. Just reliable $100 and under 3 piece systems(sub and 2 satellites) that let me rock out to 20 ft. from pc.Preferrably with headset jack on front of 1 of the satellites. Thanx for the help!!!!


----------



## Jimbob1989

Hey,

I'm from the UK, I have creative speakers and they do me fine

Jimbob


----------



## rvietas

You can't go wrong with Boston Acoustics BA635 (originally came with Gateway Computers a couple of years ago), but they're tough to find.  I'm currently trying to find a good deal on ebay.  Also Altec Lansing ATP3 will give you everything you need.  Both systems should run you between 30 and 50 bucks.

Good luck!!


----------



## Praetor

The Logitech 640s can be had for under $75USD and that's a 5.1 setup .. you can get their 2.1 setup for considerably less


----------



## Lorand

If you are looking for something really special speakers, then take a look on this: http://buybox.amazon.com/o/dt/assoc/handle-buy-box=B00006IRR4


----------



## Praetor

Eh? Dead link.


----------



## Lorand

Here's another link to that speakers: http://www.reversephonedirectory.com/products/?item_id=B00006IRR4&search_type=AsinSearch&locale=us


----------



## Praetor

Ooh ooh I've seen those around! ... too cute for me though


----------



## Lorand

The speakers bottoms are lighted, so it would look great in your basement.


----------



## Praetor

LOL "toushie" 
Nah when I move to the new apartment I might grab the Z-640s I left at home  (running Logitech Soundman M1s now ... kinda poopy now but it was good back in the day)


----------



## Lorand

Usually I don’t like computer speakers because their poor sound quality (my soundcard’s audio-out is plugged in a Technics stereo with large wood-case speakers  ).
But I heard this jbl creature at a friend and it really sounds good...


----------



## phil

how about the altec lansing 621??
is this a good choice to buy???


----------



## Praetor

Got a link for them?


----------

